# pumice stone and mice



## wyliegirl12

A pumice stone came with the cage i bought is it safe


----------



## Jack Garcia

What would you do with a pumice stone?


----------



## countrygall721

I'm not sure on what Mice do with it...My hamsters have fruit flavored Pumice stone and they like to lick and nibble on it


----------



## Jack Garcia

That's so strange. I don't know if it can hurt them (though I doubt it), but they definitely don't need it.


----------



## countrygall721

Hmm..my hamsters seem fine with it so far  . I don't know about it hurting the mice though. Yes, it's definitely not a needed item for a mousie :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia

Maybe you can get her a loofah sponge and some moisturizer while you're at it.

:lol:


----------



## geordiesmice

LoL  and a mirror


----------



## NuttySian

Pumice stones are usually sold to keep their nails down, I don't think the flavoured ones are made the same way as they're usually just for teeth and extra minerals.


----------



## countrygall721

NuttySian said:


> Pumice stones are usually sold to keep their nails down, I don't think the flavoured ones are made the same way as they're usually just for teeth and extra minerals.


NuttySian, On the package it does say it's for keeping teeth as well as nails trim  I'm not sure if they would use this though. I know mine surely don't claw at it :lol:.

And haha Jack! I think that you might wanna give them some cucumber slices for there eyes while your at it too :lol:


----------



## NuttySian

Ah I see. Not had any like that myself but I do just grab the cheapest one lol I use them to distract my hamsters from chewing things they shouldn't :lol:


----------



## countrygall721

NuttySian said:


> Ah I see. Not had any like that myself but I do just grab the cheapest one lol I use them to distract my hamsters from chewing things they shouldn't :lol:


Haha, it sure does help that :lol:


----------



## mich

They sharpen their teeth on it.


----------

